# 2006 Lemond Poprad Drivetrain Problems



## TheHamster (Sep 1, 2006)

Hello,

I recently built-up a 2006 Poprad with new parts. I installed a Campy Record Triple using square taper BB. I can not get shifting set up reliably and set chainline according to Campy specs. I am using a 34.9 clamp triple derailleur with 31.9 adapter due to smaller seat tube. If it shifts into the granny I can't get it to go to the big ring. If it goes into the big ring will not go into the granny. What is worse is that it appears to shift fine when in the stand but not when I am on the bike. I have not checked frame alignment or played with chainline just yet. Is the frame compatible with a triple or am I wasting my time to start with? Any help will be appreciated. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Try posting in "Components, Wrenching "*

Try posting this in "Components, Wrenching" forum. The issue is not LeMond specific, but more of a general Campy question. The Campy experts (I am not one) seem to hang in that forum.

More information is needed to answer your question:

What front derailleur are you using?
What shifters are you using?
What are the chainring sizes?
What cassette are you using?
How was the chain length set?
Knowing this information will help a lot in diagnosing the issue.


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

A lot of things could be affecting this situation. Is the alignment with the chainrings correct? Is the height off the chainring teeth right? Are the limits (especially the inner or low) set correctly on the FD? The limit where the spring is at rest should be properly adjusted on a derailleur (front or rear) before adusting cable tension/indexing. Is the cable housing new, unkinked and long enough (but not too long)? Is there some other form of resistance to the inner cable? Is the chain long enough?

These are the common questions I ask the newbie wrenches at our shop when encountering a FD shifting problem. It's not uncommon at all that shifting in the real world is different than in the stand. We test ride 90% of the bikes we work on at the shop. I like to carry a 5mm allen wrench and a #2 phillips with me on a test ride after doing major changes to a derailleur. Some bikes especially certain full suspension mtb's, 'bents and 'bent trikes can't really be accurately adjusted in the stand. Also keep in mind that the narrower your chain the more touchy adjustments will be. So make small adjustments and be very methodical. And the FD in all it's simplicity can be really frustrating at times.

Bob


----------

